# Separate speakers for 2 channel?



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Just curious if people out there have a different set of speakers for their two channel listening? 

I built a couple of speakers for that purpose, but was curious what other people have done or will do.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

I run Stereo only with a BK Minator Sub fed from the output rca's on my power amp. :R Stereo feed into the Sub. :devil: 
DVD runs into the John Shearne Preamp via rca's and also has a scart feed to the stereo speakers on the TV
Main speakers being a pair of Eltax Floor standers,spiked of course through the carpet to the concrete floor beneath.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nope, same speakers for me. Though I am one of those "pure direct, no sub" guys when I listen to music.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Same speakers for me. Downstairs K-horns which also double for home theater. Upstairs, exclusively 2-channel, with a MAC-1700 through Klipsch Heresy II's.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I use separate speakers for the 2 channel listening plus a Sub.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a Set of speakers and a sub for mixing music (dynaudios) and a set for mixing 5.1 (blueskys) 

they are jawsome. although most big studios that are set up for 5.1 have their soffits (the big *** speakers mounted in the wall) set up for 5.1 and they just use two for two channel audio. 

and the one in the middle to check in mono. ya know so the people with just one speaker can get down too. apparetly theyre still are people listening in mono


just a FYI

LATE! 
Chris


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

I use the same front L/R speakers for 2 channel listening as I do for HT. I have a DIY passive sealed 15" sub behind each of my Quad 12L Studio Monitors. I use a Paradigm X-30 to crossover between the Quads and the subs.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Designing a sub... software, etc.*



Boris Yeltsin said:


> I have a Set of speakers and a sub for mixing music (dynaudios) and a set for mixing 5.1 (blueskys)
> 
> LATE!
> Chris


I've never heard of Blueskys.. what are they? How do they sound? Etc etc etc..

JCD


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I am in the process of building some Natalie P's for 2-channel use  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

FYI: All the posts solely referencing subs was moved to Subwoofers.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I modified my 2 channel system into a HT system.
My speakers are B&W N803's, fortunately B&W have a matching center speaker, HTM-1, so it's easy to expand and keep the same sonic signature and design.

When listening to 2 channel I use a REL Storm that is wired via the amps speaker output to the REL's high level input. Even though the 803's go down to 30Hz adding a sub to reinforce the low frequencies makes a significant improvement. The benefit of using this type of sub is that it avoids going through the digital bass management of an AV processor.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Not only do I use different speaks, it is in a whole different room. My 2 channel room is much more live, with hardwood floors, and as an added bonus has a great view of Lake Washington and Seattle. Yes I also use a sub.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Phil M said:


> I modified my 2 channel system into a HT system.
> My speakers are B&W N803's, fortunately B&W have a matching center speaker, HTM-1, so it's easy to expand and keep the same sonic signature and design.
> 
> When listening to 2 channel I use a REL Storm that is wired via the amps speaker output to the REL's high level input. Even though the 803's go down to 30Hz adding a sub to reinforce the low frequencies makes a significant improvement. The benefit of using this type of sub is that it avoids going through the digital bass management of an AV processor.


I spent two weekends ago @ my sisters house with the B&W 705's. Those had to be the smoothest speaker i've ever heard in my life! What tonal qualities do your B&W's have?

sorry if i am hijacking this thread :blush:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:devil: The B&W Phil has are POOP **** Just kidding Phil :laugh: 

Actually his are tremendous sounding and very transparent. I was really amazed with these speakers cause in my search for the right speakers for me I found the 700/800 series to be substantially better then the DM and 600 series. Right off the bat the 705 bookshelves outclassed the 600's top end towers.

~Bob


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Exocer said:


> I spent two weekends ago @ my sisters house with the B&W 705's. Those had to be the smoothest speaker i've ever heard in my life! What tonal qualities do your B&W's have?
> 
> sorry if i am hijacking this thread :blush:


Well, where to start?
I demoed a pair of Monitor Audio speakers that a UK HiFi magazine rated as No1 out of 6, and a pair of B&W CDM7's that came in below them. I found the B&W more transparent, detailed and a tighter bass. The 7's got traded in for a pair of CDM9's that are now my rear channel speakers. The 803's go down to about 30Hz, go loud, and follow the same 'family' sound of being detailed, tight bass, transparent - the only weakness is the high's can get a little harsh, probably the aluminum tweeter. I have deliberately avoided the 803D's - I'm sure I'd want them if I heard them.
B&W make great speakers, but you pay for their R&D, marketing etc. Other options I'd like to try are the DIY/boutique route and also Usher.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Phil I listened to the Usher's upper and wasn't all to impressed I felt the midrange was too thin. I will go into more detail in the upcoming HE2006 post. However Acoustic Zen Adaigo's were incredibly impressive. Now as far as DIY a pair of Selah Audio Alexadrite's (line arrays would be a terrific choice at similar price. Plus it would be cool to help you asemble them) Combined with the Berhinger DEQ2496 and you would have an outrangeously detailed speaker array. Oh and Selah IMO is very conservative with the powerhandling and FS capabilities. Look here

~Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I use the same front towers for both two channel and HT. I also use an EQ'd sub for two channel and multichannel discrete music, letting the universal player handle bass management and running the HT reciever in pure direct mode, avoiding redigitizing the signal.

RG


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

I have used the same for many years, but recently changed the 2 channel tube gear to using a dedicated set of TAD-803SDs for 2 channel listening. Occasionally go back and forth from the Tube to SS gear - since I have 2 Universal players, etc. listening to the same track on the 2 systems - fun to listen to the differences between the systems.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

MarkBK,

How do you like the TAD speakers. I have used in my system several TAD products, like the Cayin TA-30 (modded by Paul), his TAD-1000's and his TAD-150 preamp. Just curious about the speakers. What speakers did you have in your system before you got your TAD ones?

Jeff Aguilar


----------

